# v 8 engine



## chuck foster (Jul 11, 2007)

hi guys iam new to this group and thought i would tell abit about my self.

i work as a machinist rebuilding rivet setting machines and in my spare time i build models of hit and miss gas engines and some times steam engines. i'm currently helping my dad with a 1/4 scale of a 25 h.p waterloo steam traction engine.

what i would like to know is if anyone here has build a v 8 gas engine, if so could you point me in the right direction to find a casting kit for something other that coles challenger even a bar stock engine would be fine (if there is such a thing)?

all help is greatly   appreciated (sp)?

                              chuck


----------



## wareagle (Jul 12, 2007)

Take a look at what this guy has done. He made a V8 out of aluminum stock, and it is a pretty ingenious way of building the block. It may give you a few ideas.

http://www.weberprecision.com/


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Chuck, There are only a handful of casting kits available for V8 engines but I have seen them built into some fantastic pieces. Most engines are of the scratch built type and the range of those is off the scale. As far as V8's I have seen about a dozen scratch type but those were at shows and I'm sure there are scores of them out there that never get shown to the public. This is the one that I built. At the time I was working for the Ford Motor Co. had access to dimensions for their 302 engine. What I couldn't get from drawings I took from a full sized engine. I have about 2500 hours in it. 
gbritnell


----------



## olcowhand (Jul 16, 2007)

Could you put a dollar bill or something in the pic for scale?  Beautiful engine!


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Chuck,
Here are a couple you can try.
The first is american based, and used to do all the castings, I think now you are sent from the website direct to the foundry for castings, they give all the prices, the full casting set is over $600 and if you want a blower that is a few hundred more. But the website is great, with good vids.

http://www.nvbackflow.com/engines/

The second one is from here in the UK, they do a V8 hogged from solid, they do a plans pack and raw material pack
But this one is less than 5" long and weighs less than 1lb.

http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/The_V8_Aero_Engine___Eric_Whittle.html

John


----------

